# Happy 10th birthday Sam!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My Sam is a foster failure as many of you know. He is the best thing ever happened to me! I could not have asked for a better dog, specially a rescue dog!! :wub: We had a great time training and competing in Agility. Everyone who has met him has fallen in love with him, he is just an amazing dog. I almost lost my Sam a few years ago, as some of you might remember, to bloat but luckly he survived it and is till going strong!!! Love you boy!!! Pictures taken last week...
















Look at him go after the ball!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sam!!!! What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awww, happy birthday to your boy!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

he's beautiful! happy birthday to sam


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 10th Birthday Sam. You are so handsome. Wishing you many more.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Happy birthday sweet Sam! I love to see those active seniors.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Sam! God Bless You. :hug:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

What a handsome boy! Happy Birthday, Sam! Many more!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very wise looking and handsome boy. Happy Birthday!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the last pic-Good boy Sam Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy 10th Birthday, Sam! 

He's beautiful!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Sam!!! :birthday:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

wow, 10 yrs old! where'd the time go...

Happy Birthday handsome guy. many happy returns of this day!


----------

